
Show HN: Network Watchdog by Embrace - e_futoran
https://dev.embrace.io/product/network/
======
vmwilson
Seems like a really comprehensive way to monitor an app. What sets it apart
form other services like New Relic?

~~~
e_futoran
We take a more personalized approach to help you solve issues with your app,
not to mention we are solely focused on mobile!

